# Images from the Nahanni in the Northwest Territories



## Outlaw (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for sharing! Those pics are awesome! I always pictured the Northwest territories as flat, barren, and cold. Wow! Was I ever wrong!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## jimr (Sep 8, 2007)

Radical video and place! Our Grand Canyon check in ranger said they expect to see 30k people this year!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## nessles (Sep 8, 2011)

Outlaw said:


> Thanks for sharing! Those pics are awesome! I always pictured the Northwest territories as flat, barren, and cold. Wow! Was I ever wrong!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


Glad you guys liked it! There's definitely lots of life up there. I did a trip in Newfoundland a little while back and thought it'd be barren as well, but it turned out to be gorgeous in the summer (see the 3rd pic down Landscape Pictures)


----------

